# Application Facebook introuvable



## boums (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour
Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'application facebook sur "Watch Mamontre " de mon iphone alors qu'elle existe et que je l'utilise. Donc je ne peux pas l'installer sur ma AW...
Sachant que lors du premier demarrage je n'ai pas choisi de synchroniser automatiquement TOUTES les applications.... Mais j'ai mis ensuite installation automatique en ON
Je suis en IOS9 et en AWOS2
Merci de m'aider


----------



## fousfous (29 Septembre 2015)

Normal il n'y a pas d'application Facebook pour la watch...


----------



## boums (30 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Normal il n'y a pas d'application Facebook pour la watch...


Merci beaucoup pour ta reponse
Mais il y a bien messenger de facebook, il a été annoncé avec l'OS2 de la watch
Je ne le trouve pas
Merci encore


----------

